# Woodturning smocks: Sorby vs Easy Wood Tools vs ??



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm looking at turning smocks and am leaning toward the EWT because it's lightweight and slick but I would prefer longer sleeves. The Sorby has long sleeves but the zipper is backward and it 'looks' heavy ( haven't seen one in person). Any thoughts on these or other suggestions?

edited because people are getting sidetracked trying to solve a problem I'm not asking them to solve.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Remove your apron pockets…problem solved.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> ...problem solved.
> 
> - Rrrandy


Then I won't have pockets when I'm wearing it for other things. The smart answer would have been to sew flaps over the pockets which I might do even if I buy a smock. But the answer to every question doesn't have to be most frugal option, I'm perfectly okay with spending money on something I want. The idea of a lightweight smock that goes all the way to my neck to keep shavings from going down the front of my shirt, that doesn't make me sweat in the summer, and is slick to allow shavings to shed easily, sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't have either the EWT or Sorby smock, but do own one from Craft Supplies (tan) with my name on it and their logo, and one from Packard Woodworks (blue). Tan ones has short sleeves and back pockets, blue one doesn't have any sleeves and just pencil pockets, I like both.

Think would like the EWT smock better!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Sew on velcro strips - $3 at a fabric store 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"The idea of a lightweight smock that goes all the way to my neck to keep shavings from going down the front of my shirt, "

Haha. My wife laughs at me because I use 2" painters tape at my t-shirt neckline and also on my jeans pockets to keep the shavings out!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You're right about the backwards zipper (Sorby), at first I though it was a female smock. I had mine replaced, the original was a little frayed anyway. Anyway, I also think it's heavy, it gets warm enough that in the summer I find I don't like wearing it.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Save your money. Those things are a gimmick. Wear an un-tucked T-shirt that drapes over your pants pockets. All the very important stuff that lives in your pockets can be scattered about, in arm's reach. When you're turning, you're turning. You're using a caliper? Set it in arm's reach. You're using sand paper? Arm's reach. Pencil? Why? Pencils don't cut wood. Surely, your turning tools aren't in your pockets?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm with you Rick. I thought of sewing the pockets but on occasion I like the pockets for other uses. I just try to remember to turn it over after turning something.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I don't have either the EWT or Sorby smock, but do own one from Craft Supplies (tan) with my name on it and their logo, and one from Packard Woodworks (blue). Tan ones has short sleeves and back pockets, blue one doesn't have any sleeves and just pencil pockets, I like both.
> 
> Think would like the EWT smock better!
> 
> - Wildwood


The Craft Supplies one looks good and I see they have a lightweight version. What do you think you would like better about the EWT version?



> ... it gets warm enough that in the summer I find I don t like wearing it.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


Yeah, was afraid of that. My shop is hot in the summer. I do have air conditioning but don't turn it on unless it gets really hot because it dirties the filter pretty quick.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I m with you Rick. I thought of sewing the pockets but on occasion I like the pockets for other uses. I just try to remember to turn it over after turning something.
> 
> - doubleDD


Yeah I wear it backwards sometimes but it really doesn't do a very good job of keeping my clothes clean because shavings fly everywhere and if I turn it around then the inside gets dirty too.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a welder's apron. Heavy leather, no pockets, adjustable straps.
Just what I use.
Bill


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

If you are AAW member, you can buy smocks from them. Decent quality, light-weight, and supports AAW.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

A Long sleeved Tee shirt about 2 times your size with a painters hood sewn around the neck opening. I used one for a few years until I grew out of it.

Rick M, I think you made fun of one of my posts when I showed a piece flying off the lathe about 2 years ago. I was wearing my Suu-Mock( laid back pronunciation) and from the picture I posted, you counter posted a giff of a Jawa critter from Star Wars that pretty much resembled the look from my picture. I'm sure you can find that post. My Suu-Mock is lightweight, cotton, and absorbs and wicks out sweat in hot weather. The only thing I didn't like is I wear glasses, and sometimes will get an occasional chip coming through the opening and sticking between my face and the material of the painters hood.

Here it is. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/116458 .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Jerry you have a long memory. You have to admit, you did have a tusken raider vibe going on. I mean they deal with sandstorms, we deal with wood shaving storms, there is a kinship.

I hadn't turned in long while, came in last night covered in dust and shavings, wood crumbs in my hair; and that was after brushing myself off. Wanted to sit down and eat but the wife is growling about dust in the house. I don't know, the smocks seem like a nice thing to have. I have the dust collector going too but it doesn't get everything. I thought there would be more people using them, guess not. Maybe Mark is right.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, Mark


> Jerry you have a long memory. You have to admit, you did have a tusken raider vibe going on. I mean they deal with sandstorms, we deal with wood shaving storms, there is a kinship.
> 
> I hadn t turned in long while, came in last night covered in dust and shavings, wood crumbs in my hair; and that was after brushing myself off. Wanted to sit down and eat but the wife is growling about dust in the house. I don t know, the smocks seem like a nice thing to have. I have the dust collector going too but it doesn t get everything. I thought there would be more people using them, guess not. Maybe Mark is right.
> 
> - Rick M


 Mark is absolutely right. Look at at a commercial smock. It has the perfect ledge around the neck to collect chips, which will eventually collect around the top of the collar, and then migrate downwards into your shirt and start itching the hell out of you. Pockets on a smock are for collecting top choice chips, otherwise, you'd just see them hit the floor. Also, wear your shirt out instead of tucked in and your pockets won't fill up with those top choice chips. Been doing that even though I feel an untucked shirt makes me feel like I'm not dressed right. Army stuff, you know. Stays with you your entire life after Army. Belts too. Gotta have a belt. Hands in pockets. No way. heheheeh Ok, late in the day and one too many beers even though it's only Bud Lite.

Mark Wilson, gonna be out your way in early May. Want a visitor?? Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Jerry you have a long memory. You have to admit, you did have a tusken raider vibe going on. I mean they deal with sandstorms, we deal with wood shaving storms, there is a kinship.
> 
> - Rick M


Rick, I try to please. If you want that outer worldly experience, jus t come out west and check out my shop. You'll be telling your grandkids about it for years. As far as memory goes, I have what is called Cognitive Reasoning Slippage, or CRS. I can't remember what I did yesterday anymore. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I live in Las Vegas, and it is to hot here for me to wear the long sleeve smocks. I was in Provo, a few months ago and planned a stop at craft supplies. I tried on both of the short sleeve smocks, and I liked them. I have not bought one yet though.
I had already spent a couple hundred more than I set out too. Kid in a candy store for sure. 
So, I have been grooming my own dogs for about 10 years. I was in a local barber supply store and bought a barber's smock years ago. I had not discovered turning at that time, and bought a black smock. Hides the dog hair, but shows wood dust really bad. It feels just like the light weight smock that craft supplies sells.
It has no rear pocket, but does have a chest pocket. That pocket has a zipper on the bottom that makes it easy to empty both hair and dust. I think it only cost about $20. So if the rear pocket is not important. Try a barber supply. Cost about half.


----------



## Leovanderloo (Apr 28, 2016)

Anyone use the Lee Valley one ??, long sleeves, pockets on the back, light and cool, very nice smock.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks John, I'll look up barber smocks.


----------



## xunil76 (Feb 16, 2017)

beekeeper's veil should do the trick!:


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> beekeeper s veil should do the trick!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks a lot better than the smocks I've seen. One problem I see is it's very flimsy, and wouldn't keep wood chunks from causing harm. But, this guy doesn't look like a turner. hehe And, he doesn't even look like a bee keeper. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The Lee Valley is a nice looking smock, looks too warm for NC but the back packet is interesting.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

EWT advertised on Amazon says it has rear pockets too.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AFEDNR8


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I just do all my turning in the buff. A couple of quick spray downs with some WD-40 keeps chips from sticking to the skin.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> - soob












We just misinterpreted, these guys are woodturners.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

The hoods I linked to are disposable so you don't stain your good ones when turning green wood.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I just use an apron w/no pockets when turning


----------



## BobBlarney (Apr 17, 2015)

I thought the Sorby and EWT smocks are way too expensive for what they are. So I made a trip to the thrift store and bought a lightweight nylon jacket with a standup tunnel collar and a mesh lining. Since I'll be using this in privacy of my basement, I cut out the nylon back shell leaving the mesh and waist elastic intact, and cut off the sleeves too. It's very comfortable.

But there is another alternative that I've been meaning to look into, and that's a cobbler or chef smock at $10-20:

https://www.apronsandsmocks.com/aprons/cobbler-aprons/cobbler-apron-made-in-the-usa

https://www.apronsandsmocks.com/chef-wear/chef-coats


----------



## xunil76 (Feb 16, 2017)

> beekeeper s veil should do the trick!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing preventing you from putting a face shield over the top of that


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Rick, I have an EWT one and really like it. I'm in AZ and it's not too warm to wear for sure. Mine was a gift from my folks, I would have never spent the money on one but now that I have it and use it I would spend the money. .02


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nylon jacket or sweatshirt is too hot. T-shirt is not going to cut it, porous, shavings stick. The barber/chef smocks show promise and are 1/3 to 1/2 the price of turning smocks but they are short. An apron, even if you cut the pockets or turn it inside out it doesn't cover shoulders or sides. I'm leaning toward the EWT because it seems to have all the right qualities and there is nothing gimmicky about it. $60 for a shirt is not expensive, and for an American made shirt is reasonable. Thanks to everyone who contributed.


----------



## BobBlarney (Apr 17, 2015)

I checked the jacket label, it's cotton/polyester, not nylon, and with the mesh in the back it's really comfortable with or without a shirt on underneath. I don't like long sleeves, but that's a matter of preference. But I think I'll ask the wife to make a cobbler's apron for me.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

I have the EWT smock (the short-sleeved one), and while I like some things about it, it's still very poorly designed (IMO).

It's designed to hug your neck when fully zipped up, but it doesn't keep shavings out. It just holds them against your neck, making it even less comfortable than an open-collared shirt.

It has pockets. They invariably fill up with shavings. Even the ones on the back.

It has a flap inside the zipper that serves no purpose I can imagine except to catch the zipper, which it does frequently. Maybe it would make the smock more comfortable if you wore it by itself without an under shirt.

The material is breathable, which is good, but porous, which is bad. Water from green wood soaks right through.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't see a perfect solution unless you go full on tusken raider but I'd pass out from heat stroke. So there are compromises no matter what, personal preference and climate are going to play into it.


----------



## xunil76 (Feb 16, 2017)

> Rick, I have an EWT one and really like it. I m in AZ and it s not too warm to wear for sure. Mine was a gift from my folks, I would have never spent the money on one but now that I have it and use it I would spend the money. .02
> 
> - ki7hy


"too warm" is a highly subjective term. for instance, if it's getting much above 70°F, it's starting to get "too warm" for me. 80°F and up is "hot" to me. and i live in TX. and yes, i know i'm in the wrong damn state. and i'm working to remedy that situation ASAP.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Minnesota is calling to you.


----------



## xunil76 (Feb 16, 2017)

> Minnesota is calling to you.
> 
> - Rick M


i'll probably end up in Illinois, but i wouldn't mind Colorado, Oregon, or Washington state either. you know….someplace with real, actual distinct seasons other than hot, hotter, hottest, and….bearable.


----------



## EricTwice (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm with Mark Wilson. spend your money on a new lathe tool and forget the smock.

wear an untucked tee shirt or a heavy shirt inside out with blue tape on the collar.


----------

